# Forever loved. My sweet BearBear.



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of BearBear. Sounds like you gave him a great life filled with purpose and he loved you for it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of BearBear. 
He was beautiful and a special soul. 

Godspeed BearBear


----------



## pattyo15 (10 mo ago)

Thank you to this forum for letting me share.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

pattyo15 said:


> Thank you to this forum for letting me share.


Amazing story about an amazing relationship. Thank-You RIP BearBear 🐾🐾🌈


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry for you loss. It sounds like you and sweet BearBear had a great life together. I still think about my Honeybear who died in 1999. I miss her but it does not hurt as badly as it used to. There's no time limit on how long it takes to stop hurting. Take care of yourself.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He looks like such a sweet boy. I’m glad y’all had such a wonderful connection and shared a deep love. It’s a big blessing to get to share a life with a special Golden Retriever. I miss my sweet Luke who went to heaven in August of 2019. I now share my life with another special Golden named Logan. I feel doubly blessed. I think BearBear is happily waiting to see you again one day.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of BearBear. It sounds like you had an amazing relationship. He'll always be in your heart.


----------

